# Memory Saver When Replaceing Battery



## BRubble (Jun 22, 2014)

Hey Guy's,

It's about time for a New Battery in my '13 V6 Frontier. I went with an AGM from PepBoy's this time, they had a 25% discount and free delivery.

So I was catching up on the correct procedure for replaceing the battery. It didn't offer anything in the Owner's Manual and after reading the Service Manual,, it mentioned 3 Reset's ie Idle Learning, Engine Controller, & Brake Controller. It's just not like it used to be in the Old Day's; Take the old battery out, and put the new battery in; We'ver got to keep the Electric Circuit's Energized so that the Computer doesn't loose it's Memory.

Here's one that I'm considering for Memory Saver:






Amazon.com: EZRED MS4000 Automotive Memory Saver With Built In Charger: Home Improvement


Buy EZRED MS4000 Automotive Memory Saver With Built In Charger: Code Readers & Scan Tools - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com





Here's another Type that use's another battery:






Amazon.com: ARTECKIN Alligator clamp 12V OBDII Car Battery Cigarette Lighter Extension Cable for Memory Saver Booster Jumper Starter Power Supply Cable: Automotive


Amazon.com: ARTECKIN Alligator clamp 12V OBDII Car Battery Cigarette Lighter Extension Cable for Memory Saver Booster Jumper Starter Power Supply Cable: Automotive



www.amazon.com





And here's another that uses AC or 9 Volt Battery:






Amazon.com: OBD Connector Memory Saver AC/9v for Vehicle Battery Replacement/Disconnect Short/Long Term Memory Storage: Automotive


Buy OBD Connector Memory Saver AC/9v for Vehicle Battery Replacement/Disconnect Short/Long Term Memory Storage: Automotive - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com





So what have you been useing and/or what do you recommend?
I guess the one that uses another Battery with the Aligator clip's seems like the Cheapest and maybe a safe way to get it done.

I like the EZ Red,, but that thing is expensive. I also like the one that uses the AC or 9v Battery, but useing a 9v Battery I'm not too comfortable with and useing the AC converter, seems good, but if the Power Flicker's during Battery Change Out then the Memorie's will be wiped out.

So I'd like to know what you all suggest and if you've Tried one that you like the best.

Thanks,


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If you are just pulling the old battery out and installing the new battery immediately, you likely won't be powered down long enough to erase any of the memory settings. One thing I would recommend is pointing the wheels forward before you disconnect the battery. Otherwise, I've never had any issues.


----------



## BRubble (Jun 22, 2014)

smj999smj said:


> If you are just pulling the old battery out and installing the new battery immediately, you likely won't be powered down long enough to erase any of the memory settings. One thing I would recommend is pointing the wheels forward before you disconnect the battery. Otherwise, I've never had any issues.


Thanks SMJ,

I won't know if I need to do any painting until I remove the Battery, so it may take a little longer before putting the New battery in. I put the Battery Tender on the Original Battery and it charged up ok,, but took a long time. I think I have some time to wait on Warmer Weather down here on the Gulf Coast, so that I can do some painting if it needs it. I had the Battery Post's Covered Thick with Grease and no corosion there,, but there was some Battery Acid that came out from the Cap's that got on the Hold Down Clamp. I addressed that corosion and repainted the Clamp,, but some acid may have migrated down the side of the Battery.

Do you see any harm in useing the EZ Red Memory Saver? I'm guessing if I do use the memory saver I should cover the Positive Battery Cable with something like a smalll sandwich baggy to reduce the risk of it makeing contact with a grounded surface, (Since the Memory Saver will have the Electrical System Energized)? I talked with Mr Brooks(Technical Assistant), and he gave me a one time offer of 55 $'s for the MS4000 Memory Saver. The Unit has a charger for the self contained battery and the battery is also replaceable. I'd like to use it unless You think that it may cause more harm than good.

Thanks again for the Straight Ahead Front Wheel Position before disconnecting the Battery.

I think Pep Boy's has the 25% off on Batterie's through December and they gave me free shipping with the Group 35 AGM that I bought from them.

As Alway's I Thank You for helping Us. After driveing the 1993 Hardbody for 20 year's, (Only Vehicle), it's like being Rip Van Winkle Wakeing up after sleeping for 20 year's to find that it's just not like it used to be, with all the New Electronic Add On's.

Regards,


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I've never used it nor have heard from anyone that has used the EZ Red Memory Saver, so I can't tell you whether it's any good or not because I just don't know. There are some YouTube reviews on it, so you may want to check them out. Battery Tender is a good way to maintain the charge in a battery, but it is only a small trickle charger. If a battery is dead, you should have it slow charged for 8-hours and then have it tested to make sure it's good before installing the Battery Tender.


----------



## BRubble (Jun 22, 2014)

smj999smj said:


> I've never used it nor have heard from anyone that has used the EZ Red Memory Saver, so I can't tell you whether it's any good or not because I just don't know. There are some YouTube reviews on it, so you may want to check them out. Battery Tender is a good way to maintain the charge in a battery, but it is only a small trickle charger. If a battery is dead, you should have it slow charged for 8-hours and then have it tested to make sure it's good before installing the Battery Tender.


Thanks SMJ,

The EZ Red MS4000 Memory Saver just came today by FedX. It has a little bit of Weight to the Unit.

I haven't used it yet,, just scanned over the Instruction's and it does say that the Electrical system is energized includeing the Disconnected Battery Cable's and Say's make sure not to touch the lead's together or Positive to Ground which will cause a short and good chance of Damage. I'll probly put a Sandwich Baggy over the Positive Battery Cable End as insurance.

The MS4000 has a Self Contained Smart Charger and Sealed Self Contained Lead Acid Battery, so it can stay plugged in so the Self Contained Battery will be Fully Charged and Ready to use.

With today's Electronic Computer Module's no matter how we go about it,, We just have to be Extra Extra Careful compared to 20 year's ago.

I'm going to make sure the Front Wheel's are Turned Straight Ahead, just in case Like You Said to do. When You Talk, I try my best to Listen.

I sure hope the Champion AGM from PepBoy's is a Good One. It doe's have a Higher CCA Rateing than the OE Nissan Battery, but the Nissan Battery has been a Good Battery though. I rechecked the Charge on the OE Battery and it is still holding a Full charge,, so I may have jumped the Gun,, but @ 6 1/2 year's old,, it's probly close to the end of it's life cycle.

Thanks Again and Wish You and Your's a Great Christmas and Happy New Year's,
Regards,


----------



## BRubble (Jun 22, 2014)

UPDATE:
Just got through putting in the New PepBoy's Champion AGM Group 35. It fit perfect, CCA is 650 Amp's, and has a 48 mo. Free Replacement if it goe's out. Even the Nissan Battery Cover fit on the New Champion AGM Group 35. 1st thing I did after Battery Install was Heavy coat the Terminal's/Cable end's with Grease. Might not need it with an AGM,, but I hate Battery Corosion, so Better Safe than Sorry.

I used the EZ Red MS4000 to keep the system energized. The Battery was disconnected about 5 hour's, The Truck Cranked up and Idled normally and the Radio Preset's were saved so I'm hopeing and guessing that all the Computer Module's Memorie's were saved.

So I'm pretty happy that all went well. Thanks for all the Help SMJ.

Regards,


----------

